# 1.5g and 5g lotus bowl stocking



## lookimawave (Feb 23, 2012)

This is the same white bowl only 7 days before I took the one in the post above. Just think it's interesting how they grow so fast! No idea how they will turn out. I have a feeling I'll be trimming back leaves if I ever want to see the fish. 









Here's the white bowl now. I moved 2 plants and some of the sand to the larger bowl. The sponge filter is also in the larger bowl right now, helping it cycle.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

How did you get the baby lotus? Start them from seed?


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

Bet you $0, did you post a comment there?

http://theshrimpshop.wordpress.com/about-2/

Bump: Id say no loaches, but neons or bumblebees would do okay

BB gobies need brine shrimp or something live for them to survive. They never ate non live food for me. If thats not a problem they are freakin awesome. Just give them a bit of marine salt.

You could do some guppies, killifish, or shrimp.

Bump: LOL. I knew it, your lookimawave! xD

Anyways, I did reply to you on my website.


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol! Yup that was me! I still have no shrimp T^T I put a couple guppies in there tho and they're doing great/pooping everywhere.


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 23, 2012)

Kehy said:


> How did you get the baby lotus? Start them from seed?



Yup. I bought a bag of like 20 or 30 seeds on eBay for a buck and free shipping! I tried germinating 10 and of those 3 grew 

It's fun to watch them grow and add some zen to my office.


----------

